# SVSound



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

Please join me as we welcome Tom Vodhanel, Ron Stimpson and SVSound to the Manufacturers Area. They are among the select few who will be participating in this area. Both will be moderating the SVSound forum as well. I'm sure most of you are familiar with SVS products and their impeccable service.

Threads related directly to SVS have been moved to this area.

Welcome Tom and Ron!


----------



## Tommy (Apr 20, 2006)

Welcome Tom & Ron


----------

